# Shed/man cave



## Anathera (Feb 16, 2016)

I have a job with a homeowner who has dropped a prefab shed on his lot. He would like to wire a few outlets and lights in but has no intention of drywall in the walls, can I run nm plain and just sleeve it down from the ceiling or should it be uf or hard pipe? Unsure of what the inspector will require.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Anathera said:


> I have a job with a homeowner who has dropped a prefab shed on his lot. He would like to wire a few outlets and lights in but has no intention of drywall in the walls, can I run nm plain and just sleeve it down from the ceiling or should it be uf or hard pipe? Unsure of what the inspector will require.


Most times the inspectors won't bat an eye at mc cable in those types of things, but .........


----------



## Anathera (Feb 16, 2016)

Hadn't even thought of mc that's thinking

Sent from my SM-G900R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kaffeene (Feb 11, 2014)

You can use NM. Make it neat. Or use MC, or use NM up high but drop down EMT to outlets. Use NM -to- tubing connectors.


----------



## donaldelectrician (Sep 30, 2010)

For what it is worth . 


I like UF cable in places like sheds or garages that are unheated .

It will stand the test of time way better that NM .



Pipe is nice , i wonder why not do it in PVC and pull conductors .

Much better critter protection . Clean Job , Quick & Cheap

Use a good Quality Recpt . Quality Light Switch . Fixture can Be 

Glass Enclosed for Safety and Long Life .



Don


----------



## Anathera (Feb 16, 2016)

I haven't seen the shed yet but it sounds like a pretty high class deal so I am trying to avoid running pipe the whole way unless I do emt, which is still a possibility but I am really liking the mc because it wouldn't jam him if he changes his mind later. Might look a bit better than nm and pipe sleeves which is what I was originally planning on 

Sent from my SM-G900R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Call the inspector up.

Yep, it's that easy!


----------



## Anathera (Feb 16, 2016)

Would love to but they haven't returned my calls over the last two days, unfortunately I don't do much work in this county wo I don't have a personal relationship with them yet

Sent from my SM-G900R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Then start working your way up the ladder.

AHJ is next in line.


----------



## Kaffeene (Feb 11, 2014)

I used 2 vapor proof lights with daylight color 26W LEDs in my shed.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

If he can afford a "man shed" he can afford conduit. Do it right or walk away.


----------



## Anathera (Feb 16, 2016)

Ended up going with mc cable, it's a lot smaller than I thought (12x20) with low headspace. The mc concealed better than I could do with emt. Now I just have to figure out when I have time to dig 225 feet worth of trench 

Sent from my SM-G900R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## donaldelectrician (Sep 30, 2010)

sbrn33 said:


> If he can afford a "man shed" he can afford conduit. Do it right or walk away.





Anathera said:


> I haven't seen the shed yet but it sounds like a pretty high class deal so I am trying to avoid running pipe the whole way unless I do emt, which is still a possibility but I am really liking the mc because it wouldn't jam him if he changes his mind later. Might look a bit better than nm and pipe sleeves which is what I was originally planning on
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900R4 using Tapatalk




EMT and MC will have Rust Issues down the road …Metal boxes also and Ground issues down the road ….

Thats a long Road don't ya know .


PVC and Right Wire ,


His High Class Man Cave will only see her Backside if i get you right .


Hell , put a Bar in too . Then it will be a MAN CAVE



Don


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

I would use mc or greenfield and thwn. PVC in out buildings can be a real issue there is something in it that attract squirrels and rats, they love gnawing on it when it's behind stored items.


----------



## Anathera (Feb 16, 2016)

This thing is dry as a bone and pretty well built so I don't expect rust issues especially since I doubt he will live there even ten years, squirrels would be a real problem as the shed is backed up to the woods and those sucker seem to be able to get into anything.

Sent from my SM-G900R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## weebee (Feb 15, 2016)

I've used Mc or Greenfield. I prefer MC though because it saves pulling wire. I've used PVC in pool/pump sheds. It stands up better to chlorine and other chemicals used for pools.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Anathera said:


> This thing is dry as a bone and pretty well built so I don't expect rust issues especially since I doubt he will live there even ten years, squirrels would be a real problem as the shed is backed up to the woods and those sucker seem to be able to get into anything.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900R4 using Tapatalk




I'd worry bout squirrels over anything. I have seen where they ate most of an LB and left the pipe alone or where they ate several spots along a full run of pipe. I've been told they like some of the resins. As for rust it depends on moisture in the atmosphere and not the shed construction.


----------



## theJcK (Aug 7, 2013)

Someone told me a year ago NMs jackets made outta some corn byproduct.. still havent researched it.


----------



## Anathera (Feb 16, 2016)

Yeah the air in the shed I'd very dry, they even tyvecked this sucker, my exterior main will be pvc but nc doesn't stay as wet as some states and we aren't on the coast 

Sent from my SM-G900R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

theJcK said:


> Someone told me a year ago NMs jackets made outta some corn byproduct.. still havent researched it.



I don't recall the brand but I remember it had a real light blue hue to the jacket and it was like mouse / squirrel crack, every place it was exposed the outer jacket was just about gone. Chewed off.


----------



## Anathera (Feb 16, 2016)

Smurf tube is squirrel crack, I really don't like it but Carlon isn't much better. In calculating the wire size for this I haven't done voltage drop before. Does #4 cu sound right for single phase 50 amp at 225 feet?

Sent from my SM-G900R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## emtnut (Mar 1, 2015)

donaldelectrician said:


> EMT and MC will have Rust Issues down the road …Metal boxes also and Ground issues down the road ….
> 
> Thats a long Road don't ya know .
> 
> ...


Been a few days buddy ... I hope your holding out OK 
Your ET family is waiting for you to be posting in sunny Mehico


----------



## Kaffeene (Feb 11, 2014)

My Shed / Bar I built 2 summers ago. Just me and my wife designed and built it. 12' x 20' total with a 22' long roof line. Storage area of about 12' x 12' and inside bar area of 12' x 4' with a 4ft. overhang. There is a back door entrance to the inside bar area and double door entrance for the shed storage area. 

It has a 60 Amp panel, bar sink, mini fridge, alarm system, IP camera, WiFi access point, wiring for future TV and custom walnut slab bar top. 

I have a total of 9 switches for front post light, back spot light, shed storage area, bar sink light, inside bar hanging lights, bar hihats, outdoor fan, RGB LED's / neon sign and landscape lights.


----------



## danhasenauer (Jun 10, 2009)

9 switches for lighting? Stop being a slacker and automate that sh*t. LOL. Nice build!


----------



## Kaffeene (Feb 11, 2014)

danhasenauer said:


> 9 switches for lighting? Stop being a slacker and automate that sh*t. LOL. Nice build!


Some of the exterior lighting actually is automated so I can control it from the house. Forgot to add that.


----------

